# Retailer selling XS OS without an account or address?



## TehCheez (Oct 24, 2018)

Every website I went to requires an address and I'm not really a fan of that. I talked with customer support chat on sxflashcard.com, and while the chat rep responded very quick and said I could use a fake address, that website sketched me out. I was going to use the PayPal request option but on 2nd thought I use my PayPal for my eBay store and don't really want to chance anything. I think noticed if you use a credit card the payment page isn't even secure. Setup a Visa with privacy.com and the payment failed, customer rep said "We aren't taking Visa at this time"

Is there any websites that do quick delivery and don't need my address and blood type?


----------



## TehCheez (Oct 24, 2018)

Just tried Online-Trends and they don't accept card generated on privacy.com


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2018)

you need an address to actually have things delivered to you, without an address there's nowhere to ship anything


----------



## TehCheez (Oct 24, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> you need an address to actually have things delivered to you, without an address there's nowhere to ship anything



I'm not having anything shipped to me tho, just getting the OS. I'm using NX Loader so I don't need the SX Pro.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 25, 2018)

I have seen one seller with description like that, maybe mod3dscard or appledrunk? Also I checked the sx os code Ebay retailer, they charge 50$ for that, it's a shame.


TehCheez said:


> Every website I went to requires an address and I'm not really a fan of that. I talked with customer support chat on sxflashcard.com, and while the chat rep responded very quick and said I could use a fake address, that website sketched me out. I was going to use the PayPal request option but on 2nd thought I use my PayPal for my eBay store and don't really want to chance anything. I think noticed if you use a credit card the payment page isn't even secure. Setup a Visa with privacy.com and the payment failed, customer rep said "We aren't taking Visa at this time"


----------



## Sandrine (Oct 26, 2018)

You may try to buy the sx os in Txswitch, one of the official resellers, very safety and can use fake address, but they also don't support Visa card.


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Couldn't you buy a prepaid card from the store?  They sell some mastercard ones too.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 1, 2018)

suprevilguy said:


> Couldn't you buy a prepaid card from the store?  They sell some mastercard ones too.


I think most online flashcard sites can't support the prepaid card.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 1, 2018)

Um

Doesn't every website taking payment require an address to verify the credit card credentials anyways?


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 1, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Um
> 
> Doesn't every website taking payment require an address to verify the credit card credentials anyways?



On the flashcard stores, it's a must to enter the address, but I come across to a selly dot gg link which only needs me to pay directly via Paypal, I don't believe it at firstly, then I talked to the seller in Discord and checked the feedbacks of the order, finally paid it and got os license within minutes in an e-mail.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 1, 2018)

If anyone wants to know the selly link, just PM me. The seller says I could share it.


----------



## antyk (Nov 5, 2018)

Just bought one from 3ds-flashcard - you just need to talk to the guy on discord and its quite smooth from there


----------

